# Video: Formula Drift Round 5 - Monroe, WA 2012



## sinematiks (Aug 7, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/46915658

Hi all. Here's a video that I filmed at Formula Drift round 5 in Monroe, WA 2012. There's several Nissan's in there.  Support us by watching it, sharing it, "liking" it, and "liking" our page www.facebook.com/sinematiks. Thanks for letting us consume 4 mins of your life and enjoy =)


----------

